# Confessions of the 16th and 17th Century Volume 2



## N. Eshelman (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Volume 2 of the Confessions of the 16/17th century is available from RHB. (Here)

Any of you got it yet? What do you think? I read volume 1 and was very encouraged that this material is coming around for study. 

I have my copy of volume 2 on the way, but just wanted to see if any of you have spent time in it yet. 

And if you don't have volume 1 yet- GET IT!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 26, 2010)

I have volume one and I'm impressed! But am curious as to how many volumes there will be?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 26, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have volume one and I'm impressed! But am curious as to how many volumes there will be?



If I remember correctly, it will be 4 volumes.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 26, 2010)

Just came in the mail. Looks great. I am reading the Geneva Student's Confession of 1559 as I type... well, I can't REALLY type and read at the same time.. but they are both going on.


----------

